# dumb question: etiquette walking around neighborhood



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

I apologize for how dumb this question is, but I couldn't figure out a good way to search for this. 

We have had our puppy in our apartment in a complex since adoption. Now, 5 weeks later, we are about to move into a home in a neighborhood.

What is the etiquette for walking a dog around neighbor's homes, yards, etc? Keep her off lawns? Let her on but make sure we clean up afterwards thoroughly (of course we'd clean up)? Pee is okay but poop not? etc...? 

Honestly. I couldn't figure out what to do last night while walking her. 

thanks.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

When there is a strip of grass between the sidewalk and the road, it is polite to walk the dog so it is on either the sidewalk or that grass strip (as opposed to lawns). If there isn't any grass and the sidewalk is right up against the road (as in, it is concrete to the curb), then its generally fine to let the dog walk on the front edges of the lawns. Keep the dog out of flower beds and other ornamental lawn decorations (rock gardens, sitting areas, holiday decor)

Clean up poop ANYWHERE (lawns, "public" property, sidewalks!, roads etc). Try not to let the dog poop in lawns, encourage her to use the grass strip next to the road or your own yard before/after walks. But if she poops in a lawn, most people are okay with it if they see you standing there with a bag ready to clean up. Always carry extra bags so you don't get stuck/embarrassed. The thing that tends to bother people is the dog peeing on flowers/gardens since it can kill delicate plants (or even hardy plants if its repeated in the same place). 
Obviously stay off any lawn marked "No dogs"  and watch out for those pesticide application flags to avoid those lawns.

Some childrens' playgrounds are marked "No Pets" but even if they are not, it's rude to let a dog poop/pee in them.


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks. we got a variety of grass between road/lawn only/no sidewalk at all around our neighborhood and this really helps. we're also goin gto be the "new people" so there's concern we'll put people off...

thanks.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

We don't have sidewalks here but I still don't let Buffy walk on people's lawns. Of course she does step a foot on there now and then, but I hold her leash to keep her in the street with me. And, of course the one time she pooped on the edge of someone's lawn, there was a person standing there watching us (yes, I always clean up after her).

When we walk in other neighborhoods, like when visiting someone or on vacation, I do let her walk on the small strip of grass between the sidewalk and the street, but I've been told it's rude to let your dog even go to the bathroom on that, since it is technically part of someone's lawn. I try to find areas that look more like city- or county-owned rather than private property if she absolutely must go to the bathroom on a walk.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

melaka said:


> When we walk in other neighborhoods, like when visiting someone or on vacation, I do let her walk on the small strip of grass between the sidewalk and the street, but I've been told it's rude to let your dog even go to the bathroom on that, since it is technically part of someone's lawn. I try to find areas that look more like city- or county-owned rather than private property if she absolutely must go to the bathroom on a walk.


Actually, in every place I have dealt with, the public right-of-way line for the road is set at the far side (the back) of the sidewalk. The sidewalk AND the grass strip between it and the road are public property. The maintenance responsibility is usually the adjacent property owner's for things like snow removal and grass cutting. 

Depending on the roadway and the design (curb and gutter or grass shoulders or paved shoulders), the right of way line might be several feet back into what looks like private yards. If you are worried enough or want to know your legal rights, every place has that information on file at a county clerk or deed room.

ETA: The streets, especially the edges of street where cars park and debris gets blown to, often have broken glass, bits of metal and other dangerous debris. I would rather politely explain to someone why my dog is on the edge of their lawn (if there is no sidewalk) than have his paws cut up.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

kaiyen said:


> What is the etiquette for walking a dog around neighbor's homes, yards, etc? Keep her off lawns? Let her on but make sure we clean up afterwards thoroughly (of course we'd clean up)? Pee is okay but poop not? etc...?


I keep Wally off all lawns/non-public ground, either for pee or poop. 

Actually, he's not allowed on other people's lawns at all unless ok'ed by the homeowners and they are out there. 

Granted, there's lots of sidewalks/open grass to walk on so it's not so much a problem here.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Not sure how it is over there, but here there is a nature strip around footpaths - a strip of grass on either side of the footpath, and people's properties don't actually start until you get past their letterboxes, so anywhere up to the letterbox is fine. If there is no footpath you walk on the grass, which is still the nature strip, not anyone's property.

If their property is right up to the footpath I wouldn't really know what to do, but I guess just walk along the edge of it. You can hardly be expected to walk in the road, unless it's a really quiet road and quiet area.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

In my neighborhood, pretty much anything goes, as long as you clean it up. Cars zoom down our street, so people won't walk in the street when they walk their dogs. 

Right now, with all the snow, there is no place for the dogs to pee/poop unless its on someone's driveway. So that's where the dogs go. But anyone who doesn't clean up after themselves will find themselves on the outs with the rest of the people on the block.

When I moved in, I just watched what my neighbors did, asked questions, and when I got Pepper, I was pretty much aware of the local "rules."


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

It's quite fascinating to read about other people's lives and neighborhoods, lol. I live in a suburb of Los Angeles, which means the streets are in heavy use and every square inch is covered in houses. The sidewalks are plentiful and in good condition, so of course this is what the dogs and I walk on, but if one of them is going to stop and sniff or go to the bathroom, they are going to do it on the edge of someone's lawn because that is all there is. They are on four foot leashes and I stay on the sidewalk, so they can never venture further than a foot or so onto someone's lawn. I do not allow them to relieve themselves in flowerbeds or on decorations. Grass only and, of course, I clean up after them.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Three tidbits of interest:
1. Walking on the lawn is different than peeing on it. Some dogs can damage grass with a single pee.
2. I have been told that in NY City where there is only concrete, the dogs learn to go in the street ...
3. If you have a yard, it is possible to teach your dog to go in your yard ... in order to then be rewarded with a walk...

However, I have a large backyard and a dog park.....


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

In my town, there are only a couple of streets with that grass strip, so a dog can either go on the street (not safe), on the sidewalk (kind of gross), or on the edge of someone's lawn (or in a park/vacant lot/whatever). My dogs pee in our yard as soon as we leave the house. I let them poop on the edge of lawns, but I always clean it up immediately. No one who's seen has ever complained.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

It's funny. I think I wouldn't have thought much about walking my dog on people's lawns (I know I don't mind if they walk on mine), but I read something here when I first got Buffy where someone was very adamant about how it's not a nice thing to do. I guess, being a new dog owner at the time, I took it to heart since I still feel like I shouldn't let Buffy on people's lawns. But, really, whatever works in your own neighborhood is great.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

hanksimon said:


> Three tidbits of interest:
> 1. Walking on the lawn is different than peeing on it. Some dogs can damage grass with a single pee.
> 2. I have been told that in NY City where there is only concrete, the dogs learn to go in the street ...
> 3. If you have a yard, it is possible to teach your dog to go in your yard ... in order to then be rewarded with a walk...
> ...


Yep , in NYC they poop on concrete. No choice. It is real embarassing when even after you scoop ( or scrape as it is) there are still skids. I see a lot of people in the city now carrying those scoopers that actually are design for you to hold under your dog's butt so you catch it before it hits the pavement .


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

My mom and dad live in a sub-division and neighbors have dogs. My mom had to put up a little fence around the yard in front because people would let their dogs pee and poo on her grass and bushes. Well it killed a couple small shrubs and killed spots on the grass plus they didn't PICK UP the poop. My parents have a place in the very back of their yard where they trained their dog. When mom walks Lacie she only lets her poo/pee on the grass strip between the curb and the sidewalk, but the neighbors (most all) don't give a crap if the dogs go right up to the front steps and poo....its ridiculous!! And yes pee does kill grass. On our farm I can tell exactly where the dogs pee because the grass turns light brown.

When we visit with our dogs they know to go to the back of the yard and I make a point of only letting them poo on the grass strip. I've even offered baggies to a neighbor that needed one and she refused and just walked OFF, I cleaned up her dogs poop. How RUDE!! Sorry didn't mean to hijack but after reading this had to vent a little bit.

Just watch what your new neighbors do and just be mindful of your dog business and you should do great...congratulations on moving into a house, have fun!!


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

When we first got lela I concerned myself with this only our situation was different. We live like literally right near a cemetery a HUGE one that has a large walk path. I see people walk their dogs around it all the time so I wanted to do the same. But the first thought in my head was omg what if she poops in their and someone gets offended ( I mean this is a place of rest) On my first walk I noticed ALOT of dog poop and was honestly offended. I decided I didn't want to be like that so I got poop bags and if she messed on the outskirts of the path I would clean it up and move it on, BUT there is a field at the end of our walk that is owned by the city next to the cemtary, when she poops in the field I praise praise praise. Now after several weeks, we walk the whole path and she waits till we get to the field to do her business , I clean up and I don't have to feel like I am disrespecting anyone. The main point is the clean up. If you clean it up no one should be that upset about where you walk the dog as long as you arent just letting her go in the middle of peoples yards lol.

I actually had to tell my neighbor to stop letting their dog out to pee cause he kept peeing on my bush next to the house which made lela start to do it to out smell him, not a big deal with an ugly bush but I wanted flowers there this summer and if I have two dogs trying to our pee each other on my flowers it isn't going to work out well. Unfortunately they still just let the dog out and I just don't like complications so I have been ignoring it. But I am hoping when I start getting my flowers there and get the little fence around it that they will show me a little more respect. 

Edit to say they don't watch the dog when he comes out they just open the door let him do his business then spend 20 minutes yelling at the top of their lungs for him to come back inside -.-


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

There's a sign in my front yard..no dogs except resident dogs. i MEAN it and it will be *enforced.
*
safer to stay off people's property.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Shell said:


> Some childrens' playgrounds are marked "No Pets" but even if they are not, it's rude to let a dog poop/pee in them.


And besides being rude it is a health hazard.

On a side note we had a park in the city (a huge park) that everyone would walk there dog in and most people never picked up the mess eventually the soil was so hazardious (to humans and pets) that they closed the park and had to take the whole first foot of soil up and put in new soil and grass.


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

If the park allows dogs, and he/she defecates but you clean up, is that okay? Or just never let the dog go to the bathroom there in the first place? 

Our closest park is a couple of blocks away - just far enough so that if Brie has to go, she will have done so before we get there (plus we are trying to get her to go in the backyard. Since the backyard is bigger than our last apartment, getting her to go in one place is tough, to say the least). But I'm just curious about etiquette.

thanks for all the help.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

RRM_Mom08 said:


> And besides being rude it is a health hazard.
> 
> On a side note we had a park in the city (a huge park) that everyone would walk there dog in and most people never picked up the mess eventually the soil was so hazardious (to humans and pets) that they closed the park and had to take the whole first foot of soil up and put in new soil and grass.


Uh, yeah, that would be why it is rude 

"Park" can mean different things though- a park with playground equipment or sport fields where children are likely to be touching the ground and getting the dirt on their hands (and thus faces) is a park that shouldn't have dogs in it at all. A park that is open fields or hiking trails where people are going to be walking and not touching the dirt with their hands, then its fine so long as you pick up the poop.


----------



## sarahd1055 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad you asked this question, and I don't think it was a dumb question  I'm used to living in the country where you let your dogs roam a little bit more free. We have few neighbors and their yards are so big that it didn't matter if the dog ran through them. The more the merrier! 

But now my husband and I moved to a subdivision in the mid west, and were unsure of the etiquette of dog walking. This information was really helpful, so thank you!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> There's a sign in my front yard..no dogs except resident dogs. i MEAN it and it will be *enforced.
> *
> safer to stay off people's property.


My neighbors have a little sign in the shape of a Scotty that reads, "I love my pets. You love yours, too. Be a good neighbor...take the poop with you!"

I confess that I am tempted every time I pass it to leave an enormous Alvin poop in the flower bed right next to the sign.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Our dog parks signs say this " Bring a bag, a spare and one to share"....I like it. But unfortunately there are many owners who do not think it is necessary to clean up after their dogs....being a pro dogwalker (the ones who get 'blamed' for not picking up, unfairly I must add) it makes me exceedingly angry to have to spend the first fifteen minutes of a walk running around picking up after OTHER people just so I won't step in it or have my dogs "snack" on poopsicles. Sorry, that's a vent. 

I once watched a woman in a tony area of town WATCH her dog poop and then start to walk off (on the sidewalk no less). From across the street I called "do you need a bag?". She answered No. I said "yes, you need to pick up after your dog" and she flipped me the bird and told me to F off. INCENSED I started across the street, scooped up her poop and proceeded to follow her and her dog down the main street holding the bag in the air "Hey lady, YOU FORGOT TO PICK UP AFTER YOUR DOG!!" Scared her to death. LOL. I"m pretty sure she will think twice before doing it again..for fear of the large angry dogwalker woman. 

That being said, on topic now. Here it is appropriate to use the many small parkettes for pee and poo and there are few strips of grass to pee on that are not lawns. We do our best to avoid gardens etc and pick up every time a poo happens. I wish everyone was as good at it...

People wonder why dogs are not allowed more places....it's because of irresponsible owners..they ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunately, many people don't pick up after their dogs in my neighborhood. I can't tell you how many times I went to cut the grass out front, only to have to stop to pick up a huge pile of poop (before I even had a dog, and she goes in the back yard anyway). I do often see one dogwalker (or someone with about 4 big dogs of her own) carrying huge filled bags, so I know it's not her.

My dad used to have a sign on his lawn: "If your dog poops on my lawn, I'm going to follow you home and put it on your doorknob." Luckily it was made from paper and didn't last too long. :redface: When I was reading your story, Cracker, I half expected you to say you followed her home and left it on her step. =P


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> My neighbors have a little sign in the shape of a Scotty that reads, "I love my pets. You love yours, too. Be a good neighbor...take the poop with you!"
> 
> I confess that I am tempted every time I pass it to leave an enormous Alvin poop in the flower bed right next to the sign.


Around here, if there is a sign that says something to the effect of no tresspassing and you tresspass, im allowed to shoot you. Anyone who does that in my yard had better hope the cops arent busy. I figure feet and bums make good non lethal targets.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Around here, if there is a sign that says something to the effect of no tresspassing and you tresspass, im allowed to shoot you. Anyone who does that in my yard had better hope the cops arent busy. I figure feet and bums make good non lethal targets.


I know it's going off-topic Zim, but have you gotten actual legal advice to that effect and read the law in your area? I have never heard of any place where simple tresspass (absent a further crime) is grounds for the use of lethal force. Usually the statutes say "physical force" is permissible but "deadly force" (Deadly force is that force which could reasonably be expected to cause death or grave bodily harm; shooting anywhere on the body counts) can only be used in specific circumstances involving a far higher level of threat to oneself, others or to prevent arson of your property.

(I am not a lawyer, this is not legal advice)


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

Personally when I walk my dogs, first they are turned loose in my yard to potty. Then we stay on the cemented areas, either the sidewalk or street. My males are not allowed to mark, and none of them are allowed to potty anywhere that is being maintained by someone. There are some areas that are "fields", either tall weeds the city comes in and mows with a big mower once in awhile, or totally dirt. Those are the areas I'll let the dog potty in if needed.

The problem with letting your dogs go in that strip of grass between the sidewalk and street is that even if it belongs to the city, the owner of the house it's in front of is required to maintain it. Depending on the area they live in that doesn't just mean keeping any grass or weeds mowed either. In my sisters subdivision maintained means maintained to subdivision standards. So if you let your dog pee there, and it kills the grass, she has to reseed it. If there are plants in that strip, and everyone lets their dogs pee on those plants, she has to replace those. Etc. And if your dog pees there, the next dog will want to also, and the one after that, etc.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Shell said:


> I know it's going off-topic Zim, but have you gotten actual legal advice to that effect and read the law in your area? I have never heard of any place where simple tresspass (absent a further crime) is grounds for the use of lethal force. Usually the statutes say "physical force" is permissible but "deadly force" (Deadly force is that force which could reasonably be expected to cause death or grave bodily harm; shooting anywhere on the body counts) can only be used in specific circumstances involving a far higher level of threat to oneself, others or to prevent arson of your property.
> 
> (I am not a lawyer, this is not legal advice)


I wouldnt even consider it if people would quit say ok to my polite requests to stay off my property and then promptly go two faced and do it anyway. But yes ive looked into the legal situation and the summary is that i have to warn you a couple times both to stay off and that i have a firearm on the premises but if you keep ignoring me, i call the cops and you still ignore it...yeah...i can shoot you. And i will. Your dog on my property is at risk. My dog is dog aggressive and if she were to bust a window when im not home (unlikely but still)and kill your dog...your fault and i freakin warned you. Id rather be the crazy lady threatening to shoot trespassers than have an increased risk of something like that happening. She ignores dogs just passing by but if they stop in HER yard, she gets pissed. Most get the idea the first time around and no further action is required.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Cracker said:


> (the ones who get 'blamed' for not picking up, unfairly I must add) it makes me exceedingly angry to have to spend the first fifteen minutes of a walk running around picking up after OTHER people just so I won't step in it or have my dogs "snack" on poopsicles. Sorry, that's a vent.


TELL ME ABOUT IT!

If I get accused one more time of leaving poop being just because I'm out with Wally 5 times a day - I will scream.

Yes, I walk my dog a lot. No, he doesn't poop everywhere. And I always have a poop bag. 

Once I had it and was carrying poop and some woman said, "Oh so you started picking up your poop?" and I'm like "Lady, I've been doing this for the 3 years you've seen me with this dog. Just because me and my little white shadow are out here all the time, doesn't mean we did all the poop you see. Have a good day."

You know it's sad when your dog is so well-proofed in "poop leave it" that he just sidesteps it on his own.

I can't imagine what you have to deal with being a dogwalker. 



Cracker said:


> I once watched a woman in a tony area of town WATCH her dog poop and then start to walk off (on the sidewalk no less). From across the street I called "do you need a bag?". She answered No. I said "yes, you need to pick up after your dog" and she flipped me the bird and told me to F off. INCENSED I started across the street, scooped up her poop and proceeded to follow her and her dog down the main street holding the bag in the air "Hey lady, YOU FORGOT TO PICK UP AFTER YOUR DOG!!" Scared her to death. LOL. I"m pretty sure she will think twice before doing it again..for fear of the large angry dogwalker woman.


That. Is. Hilarious.

You go, angry dogwalker woman! LOL


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

melaka said:


> When I was reading your story, Cracker, I half expected you to say you followed her home and left it on her step. =P


Hahaha...I did, I just left the story short. I followed her all the way to the front door of her condo building..stopped right on the threshold. She threatened to get the security guard who was sitting there to "remove me". I wasn't IN the building and I wasn't about to make it about calling the cops..lol.. I just told her that they would be charging HER the 250 buck fine, nodded nicely at the security concierge and left..taking the poo with me. My point had been made.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

> Around here, if there is a sign that says something to the effect of no trespassing and you trespass, im allowed to shoot you. Anyone who does that in my yard had better hope the cops arent busy. I figure feet and bums make good non lethal targets.


I think Ron White said it best for situations like this 

"there's an old law in "texas that states that "in texas, you cannot shoot "somebody in the back.

"No matter what they "did to you, or your family, "or your place of business, "it's illegal for you to, "in turn, shoot them, in the back "

I was like, "yeah, but you can "start shootin' 'em in the leg till they turn around " 'cause, eventually, they're gonna get curious.

"Who's shootin' me " I wonder quietly to myself.

Oh, that guy.


NEVER turn around



> Hahaha...I did, I just left the story short. I followed her all the way to the front door of her condo building..stopped right on the threshold. She threatened to get the security guard who was sitting there to "remove me". I wasn't IN the building and I wasn't about to make it about calling the cops..lol.. I just told her that they would be charging HER the 250 buck fine, nodded nicely at the security concierge and left..taking the poo with me. My point had been made.


To bad you didnt know which mail box was hers could have left it with a note that said "special delivery" signed the poop fairy..clean up your $%!(


----------

